
The art and science of naming prescription drugs (2016) - polm23
https://edition.cnn.com/2016/11/25/health/art-of-drug-naming/index.html
======
smileypete
Lustral got 'appropriated' for the name of a British trance music production
duo:

[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Qi3vOcrTQ44](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Qi3vOcrTQ44)

A mate did the lighting on a Lustral conference, they were giving out 'square
smiley' mugs (maybe a round smiley had all the 'wrong' connotations.) :D

[https://i.pinimg.com/originals/6f/c4/74/6fc474f206a45e7df576...](https://i.pinimg.com/originals/6f/c4/74/6fc474f206a45e7df5760932c0c380b7.jpg)

------
leetsquad
Some other interesting names:

Uroxatral Hyzaar Astepro Exforge Evoxac Voltaren Maxzide

Source: [https://www.rxassist.org/pap-info/generic-drug-list-
print](https://www.rxassist.org/pap-info/generic-drug-list-print)

------
avisser
Nothing, and I mean nothing, will ever top Boniva. It helped your bones.

